# Dankung Giveaway !



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Over the past 2 years due to the comradery of this sport, I have received some very nice slingshots without my having to pay for them. You know who are, and I thank you kindly









I just want to pay it forward today by doing a quick Dankung Giveaway. I bought 2 dankungs approx 2 years ago and I have been using them less and less ever since I got into making my own board cuts. I am sure there are folks here that can use this. This is a very unique slingshot and can be deadly as you have seen the videos of chinese shooters.

DESCRIPTION

One Dankung, Used with a few minor fork hits. I will buff it down for you. Fear not!

RULES

1) One Entry Per Person Only (Worldwide)
2) Please post a message saying "Im in" on this thread.
3) Winners will be drawn from a randomly by my son Arjun 
4) The drawing will be held on May 17th, 2010 sometime when I have time. Winner will be announced right here. 
6) Winner will be notified via PM , if you don't claim it within 7 days, I will draw again. 

Good Luck!


Peresh.


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Im in pm- hope thats ok- great comp, would love a danky- :-*


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

"i'm in" and thanks for the chance and good comp


----------



## Devon (May 5, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and slingshots in general, but thanks for the opportunity and "I'm in".


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

"Im in"


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

" I'm in "


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm in!

I love give-aways.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

"im in" i wish everyone luck!


----------



## Bri (May 6, 2011)

"I'm in" Another new boy to the site and thanks for the chance of winning a dankung.

Cheers Bri


----------



## Eddie_T (Mar 5, 2011)

"I'm in", what a nice gesture "pay forward" in practice!


----------



## nitram55 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm in

All the best
Martin


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Robert123 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

I´m in


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm In!


----------



## plinky pete (Mar 12, 2011)

i'm in


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm in. Dankung slingshots are nice.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm in!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in. . . . . . . . . . and with a chance of winning to ! .. splendid


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm in, thanks alot for not making us shoot thru the eye of a needle


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> I'm in, thanks alot for not making us shoot thru the eye of a needle


yer ! .. do i go in the hat twice now for posting twice ? ..... well i should.. so there.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm in for sure!


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

"I'm in" too.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

im in


----------



## GIRLYPANTS (Apr 27, 2011)

im in


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm in thanks


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in!


Your son's getting quite a reputation in the forum and picking the winners =D


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm in, thanks for making this giveaway


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Free Sling???, I am obviously IN







!!!!!!!!!

Please choose me







!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Im in.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm in.
Philly


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in ! BC


----------



## Master Sling (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh yeah I'm in baby! Thanks, MS


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in!!!

Regards - John


----------



## McMilchreis (Apr 27, 2011)

I´m in! And i really have to make a post in the welcome forum


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

"I'm In"


----------



## aztim (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

"IM IN !" thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Rat be gone (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm in, Thanks


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello! I'm in!!!
Never shot a Dankung, so it would be great to get one one day.









Thanks to you and your son for considering making this available!
Cheers!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Im in


----------



## Sharpdogs (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## Flametie (May 10, 2011)

Im in


----------



## bandymannen (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

im in


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

im in, thanks for this chance.


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

In, thanks


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

well sign me up to because i'm in to







so 'I'm in







' really want to win this one


----------



## antihero (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm in..............of course!

Your generosity is appreciated.


----------



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

"Im in"


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm in!

Regards


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## tkdslingshotguy (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm In


peresh said:


> Over the past 2 years due to the comradery of this sport, I have received some very nice slingshots without my having to pay for them. You know who are, and I thank you kindly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paul3195 (Apr 25, 2011)

"im in"


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am in.

Thanks


----------



## sprengmeista (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm in
Greetings from Germany


----------



## Dorfjunge (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm in !!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i have won this. like i have won every comp on here. so dont non of yaz be gettin ya hopes up


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

Let's go guys! 62 people entered this. I will get to draw someone's name from here.

Let's go!


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

I am in as well - Thank you for the giveaway.

Raymond


ArjunD said:


> Let's go guys! 62 people entered this. I will get to draw someone's name from here.
> 
> Let's go!


----------



## Gabriel66 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am also very generous of you, thank you very much


Gabriel


----------



## Green-burmese (May 8, 2011)

"Im in"


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in too, why not


----------



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm in. This is very generous of you no matter who wins!!


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Im in !!









Cheers,
AJ


----------



## jesse (Apr 24, 2011)

im in


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

im late


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Slingshots.ws said:


> im late


somebody else finally catch the date thing? in two days we find out who won this a year ago?


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Oops... already posted. Hope I win.
And it's 2011


----------



## Chrissz (May 2, 2011)

Im in !!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## CRO-josip14 (Oct 24, 2010)

Im in


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

im in


----------



## paul3195 (Apr 25, 2011)

im in


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

Im in


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS TO EDDIE T 
Winner of Dankung Slingshot!
Pm has been sent to you.
Peresh.


Moderators - Please close this thread


----------

